# field trip



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

I teach at a school in a remote village. These kids love to hike, fish and hunt! We went to Kachemak Bay State Park and took some data on small game, geology, learned some history of the area. We cannot bring bows or guns on field trips but you know I had to bring the slingshot. It is considered a toy not a weapon so it is perfectly legal.

We hiked at least 8 miles and had a great time. I was able to take one grouse on the trail. The kids were stoked. Questions went from "Will that really kill anything?"To "Holy cow! Can I shoot that thing?!?"

So I spent an hour or so teaching what I know of the basics of shooting a slingshot. I am a beginner at this but most of the kids were able to hit a softball sized stone at ten paces.

Here are some of the many pictures from our day, the ones without kids in them.

At the glacier lake










Fall trees on Grewignk River










Hero shot at the beach at the head of Saddle Trail










Hero shot at the cave.










The only way into the park... Well you can take a plane too. But boats are far cheaper for 20 kiddos.










I hope you enjoy the photos!


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

That’s beautiful, I would love to be there.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Nice classroom!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

pretty cool B)


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow thats crazy, not allowed guns for a field trip in AK. Is that a school rule? Your braver than me going on a field trip with out at least a shotgun along. Frankly id not wander to far without a gun up there. Im fairly familiar with the country up there. Got a brother that has lived in AK since 1975. He's in admin. for a large missionary organization up there. Ive also spent a lot of time in similar type country on Canadian side of the border as well in the NWT etc. Love it up there. Beautiful country as the pics show.

Good shooting. Man kids learn fast eh. There already shooting good.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Wow that's a paradise,love the geology and the beautiful scenery! Good on you for teaching them kids something they may hold on to for the rest of their life's.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

The kids are lucky to have you!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Ever watched the tv show " I was prey"? LoL 
That's by far the most beautiful class room I've ever seen. 
Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Oh man... good things happening there!


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Suddenly my life feels boring.

Very cool.

A number of years ago I taught a couple of slingshot building classes for a local private school. The kids enjoyed it but probably never considered shooting again. This though, this is different. Very very cool.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Winnie, I typically love the boring life...but I am feeling ys on this one.

It has been a minute since I took kids on an outing. But many of my former students still contact me that went.

One thing I know for sure...as a teacher/mentor, you just opened the doir. Those kids will be out shooting you, Msturm, if you don't stay on the ball.

I wish I was in your class. That area on both sides of the border is a dream for me...maybe one autumn me & the wife will go.

I'd prefer to have .12 Remington...but I'd go without one.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Man wish we had class rooms like that when I was a kid lol.

Awesome post!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

reset said:


> Wow thats crazy, not allowed guns for a field trip in AK. Is that a school rule? Your braver than me going on a field trip with out at least a shotgun along. Frankly id not wander to far without a gun up there. Im fairly familiar with the country up there. Got a brother that has lived in AK since 1975. He's in admin. for a large missionary organization up there. Ive also spent a lot of time in similar type country on Canadian side of the border as well in the NWT etc. Love it up there. Beautiful country as the pics show.
> 
> Good shooting. Man kids learn fast eh. There already shooting good.


Hey there reset, I have spent a bunch of time afield and have never had bear issues with a group of kids, they make too much noise to surprise anything... lol. We spend a lot of time going over bear safety and each adult carries a flare and a can of bear spray. The no gun thing is a school district policy. The north is a beautiful place no matter what side of the boarder you are on! Have a good one buddy!


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

That's awesome mate sounds like a good trip!


----------

